# Mousepad



## harry2110 (Aug 4, 2008)

I was looking at getting the Razer ProPad for my new copperhead and am wondering how good it actually is.  Is it comparable with the exactmat.
I found it for 26 inculding shipping on newegg. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826999018


----------



## nrr (Aug 4, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> I was looking at getting the Razer ProPad for my new copperhead and am wondering how good it actually is.  Is it comparable with the exactmat.
> I found it for 26 inculding shipping on newegg. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826999018


Spend it as you see fit.  Let me note that you can get lunch for three days if you save your money instead.


----------



## net-cat (Aug 4, 2008)

$20 mousepad.

*looks at the mousepad he's been using for the last ten years that he got at a yard sale for free*

Okay...


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 4, 2008)

18 Dollars for a mousepad .... *GULP!*
What the hell makes it so expensive? Does it dance or make farts when you put the mouse on it? Does it give you an additional 100 frames in Crysis with everything maxed out? Does it tell you how to save the world or hor to smuggle a cow into a 747?
Or is it just he name again, like with GUCCI and PRADA?

Seriously: it should at least have some orthopedic polsters to keep your hand relaxed while using the mouse, and I didn't see any yet. But like nrr said, it's your money.


----------



## Aden (Aug 4, 2008)

If you have an optical mouse, use a piece of paper anchored to your desk somehow.


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 4, 2008)

Aden said:


> If you have an optical mouse, use a piece of paper anchored to your desk somehow.



Not good. The sweat from your hands will macerate the paper, making it fall apart very quickly.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Aug 4, 2008)

I've been using the same mousepad for well over a decade now. Came free with the serial mouse I bought at RadioShack. (Back when there was a RadioShack in Canada and they actually sold components to build cool stuff with.) Worked great with that cheap mouse, worked great with the MS PS/2 mouse I got after, worked great with my Logitech Optical and works great with my Logitech Cordless Mouseman Optical.

I have no idea why people need to spend anything more than $5 on a mousepad.


----------



## nrr (Aug 4, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> 18 Dollars for a mousepad .... *GULP!*
> What the hell makes it so expensive? Does it dance or make farts when you put the mouse on it? Does it give you an additional 100 frames in Crysis with everything maxed out? Does it tell you how to save the world or hor to smuggle a cow into a 747?
> Or is it just he name again, like with GUCCI and PRADA?


Someone sure became condescending and insulting while I was gone!

Is there a reason for this, or did you just feel like being a passive-aggressive Internet toughguy?


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Aug 4, 2008)

net-cat said:


> $20 mousepad.
> 
> *looks at the mousepad he's been using for the last ten years that he got at a yard sale for free*
> 
> Okay...



Looks at trackball....

Am I the only one who still uses trackballs?


----------



## net-cat (Aug 4, 2008)

No. Most of my friends do. Personally, I can't stand them.


----------



## nrr (Aug 4, 2008)

hiphopopotimus said:


> Am I the only one who still uses trackballs?


I don't even use a pointing device with any moving parts...


----------



## Runefox (Aug 4, 2008)

Meh. I'm gonna get shot over this, but Razer stuff doesn't really make me feel special. It's all too plastic, don't care about how many DPI it scans per second, it's just a plain-looking, non-ergonomic bargain-bin mouse with super guts. That said, the mouse pads aren't going to give you a better game, either.

I'm using my Logitech G9 on my desk, without a mouse pad, and it tracks perfectly. I'd probably get better motion through a real mouse pad, but as long as the surface is consistent, it's fine. Any mouse pad will do, and most of the reviews I've seen for these "gaming surfaces" come down on them as a waste of time.

Razer's overhyped, as are their products. It's not required to have great gameplay. Most of the "pros" use the same mouse and mouse pad they've been using for years just because they're used to it and anything else throws off the game (I can vouch for this, because when I changed from my MX510 to the G9, it really made things weird for me)


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 4, 2008)

I now looking at this pad. http://www.razerzone.com/p-80-razer-destructor-precision-gaming-surface.aspx i found it for 33 on amazon with free shipping.   I'm buy ing an expensive pad like other people buy expensive watches as I travel alot with a laptop during school. That and i just bought a razer Ch adn i want to keep the feet in good sape and all the pads I have are eating away the feet fast.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 4, 2008)

hiphopopotimus said:


> Looks at trackball....
> 
> Am I the only one who still uses trackballs?



Heh, no.  I use a trackball also.  Which means we don't need a mouse pad.  *high-fives*


----------



## eternal_flare (Aug 5, 2008)

I got a lot for free, seriously, during some seminar or art exhibition or something of those kind.


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 5, 2008)

I dont get many free ones. i just got another free one recently but it the first one in about 2 years.


----------



## Aden (Aug 5, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Not good. The sweat from your hands will macerate the paper, making it fall apart very quickly.



Tell that to the single piece of inkjet paper that I used for two years in high school.


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 5, 2008)

Aden said:


> Tell that to the single piece of inkjet paper that I used for two years in high school.



Ok. ;-)


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 6, 2008)

I've tired paper but it was not responcive enought .  The main reason is that I'm buying a new mousepad is that I finally got my razer copperhead and want a good pad for it. The propad went up in price so it is now on 3 dollars different.


----------



## Werevixen (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh look, I have a stitched dinner placemate, came in a pack of 3 for â‚¬5. I'm on the second one after 7 years of computer use.


----------



## LiesAreForever (Aug 14, 2008)

hiphopopotimus said:


> Looks at trackball....
> 
> Am I the only one who still uses trackballs?



Nope. ^.^ I do.

~Raine


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 24, 2008)

i just went ahead and bought the destructor and now my mouse is more responcive and feels like its on ice. The reason I dont use the cheap or free ones if i dont have to is that i play css.


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 25, 2008)

Well then, good luck, warrior. B-)


----------



## Bryantacious (Sep 2, 2008)

hiphopopotimus said:


> Looks at trackball....
> 
> Am I the only one who still uses trackballs?




i had one, gave it to a friend quite a while ago, and I thought about buying another recently. However that thought disappeared after trying to play an FPS [cod4] on my friends PC. Ill just stick to my $20 logitech optical mouse


----------



## Bryantacious (Sep 2, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> i just went ahead and bought the destructor and now my mouse is more responcive and feels like its on ice. The reason I dont use the cheap or free ones if i dont have to is that i play css.



i have css, i dont play it much though because most of the people that play are obsessive with it, while I am a weekend warrior. So ill play combat arms or cod4 where i am considered really good lol.


----------



## Kushaba (Sep 2, 2008)

man thats an expensive mouse pad! are you just paying for the name? or the materials? or is there some wierd spot that serves you beer and cookies?


----------



## Bryantacious (Sep 6, 2008)

Kushaba said:


> man thats an expensive mouse pad! are you just paying for the name? or the materials? or is there some wierd spot that serves you beer and cookies?



beer and cookies? whatever floats your boat but I prefer milk ^^


----------



## harry2110 (Sep 8, 2008)

it's been designed for the laser sensor from razer.  it also has a case


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 9, 2008)

i used to use a track ball.
the only problem i had w/ it is you have to clean it like weekly because so much oil and dirt builds up on the rotating sensors.

so i switched to a Logictech g5
and as a mouse pad, i hear steel pads are nice, but i just use the ones i got for free back in the 1990s when i got my first optical from pick and save, now known as big lots


----------



## Kajet (Sep 9, 2008)

I use trackball mice when I'm using a computer that's not at a desk.

As for the $20 pad, I probably wouldn't buy one because I'm poor but I hope it'd work well, not slide across the desk or whatever, and I guess it'd be handy in you like normal mice but don't have your comp at a desk...


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 9, 2008)

Aden said:


> Tell that to the single piece of inkjet paper that I used for two years in high school.



He meant if your fat, dirty, and greasy...very greasy...

That being said like RuneFox I have a G9 and no pad, paper or the like its running on my desk and it works amazingly in fact I hate mouse pads because then your LIMITED to that space and the edges screw you up mid game if you need that extra space to kill the guy on your FAR left flank while you're far right... but if you wish to spend Money on a pad that doesn't really do anything unless you have a ball mouse and need friction or just like the feel go for something cheep at least..I have a razor headset and other than their headsets I think everything else they make is garbage...


----------



## Pi (Sep 9, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> it's been designed for the laser sensor from razer.  it also has a case



What design principles are going to change the fact that the laser is going to track equally well on any non-reflective surface?


----------



## harry2110 (Sep 19, 2008)

Pi said:


> What design principles are going to change the fact that the laser is going to track equally well on any non-reflective surface?


It has reflecive things spread out in it as it gliters under a light.  
I also bought the mouse that it was designed for as if you did use this pad many people have had problems with the mouse which is the razer lachesis($80).


----------



## Pi (Sep 20, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> It has reflecive things spread out in it as it gliters under a light.
> I also bought the mouse that it was designed for as if you did use this pad many people have had problems with the mouse which is the razer lachesis($80).



So you wasted your money on a far-too-expensive mouse then a far-too-expensive pad with some nebulous snake-oil bullet-points? Good job.

Note that while i'm certain the glittering-under-a-light is very impressive, it's either just that or actively harmful to your device's tracking, which should be evident to anyone who knows how optical mice work.


----------



## Eevee (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't even have a mousepad

my desk is also uphill both ways

damn whippersnappers and their ipods


----------



## CyberFoxx (Sep 20, 2008)

If you really wanted a uber-responsive mouse, it wouldn't have been a USB one. What do you think is faster, waiting for the CPU to eventually get around to asking the mouse for an update, or having the mouse tell the CPU there's an update? Get a Firewire mouse. Yes, they do exist, just really, really, really rare and really insanely expensive.

...

...

...

I still like my 10 year old blue RadioShack mousepad... But a mousepad that served cookies and beer would be well worth the money. ^_^


----------



## Runefox (Sep 20, 2008)

Firewire, in my experience, has been insanely unresponsive in everything I've used it for. High latency, high throughput, that's my experience with it. I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole for a mouse.

That said, laser mice will track as well as they are designed to as long as they are on a non-reflective, non-transparent surface. Little reflective beads and stuff are indeed "snake oil".

I recently purchased a mouse pad, too. I think I overpaid for it - It was around $6. I bought it because it was ultra-slim, meaning if I ran off it, I wouldn't notice much, and because my desk's surface is uneven. That is the only reason I would suggest a mouse pad for a laser mouse - Hell, most higher-end mice actually have teflon-coated feet (Logitech's G9 and MX510 did) which aren't much of an advantage on a mouse pad. I saw one of those Razer mouse pads down at the Source one day. About $30 for a large slab of plastic that, for one, wouldn't fit on my desk, and two, felt like sandpaper. No.

I dislike Razer in every way. None of their products scream "quality", and the reviews I read about them say the same. Logitech isn't the be-all-end-all, either, but when I buy a Logitech or a Microsoft mouse, I find the build quality to be exceptional. When I see a Razer mouse, all I see is a standard, non-ergonomic, $10 3-button wheel mouse with a laser engine and some LED lights. And all of them share this base design. Eww.

As I read the Razer product lineup, I see nothing but buzzwords that mean very little. "Hyperpolling". Hehe. Hehehe. Ha! Oh my. *Hyperesponse*. How fitting. I also notice that most of them are IR sensors, not lasers... In fact, the Copperhead is the only gaming mouse I see on the site that uses lasers, and it's only really comparable to the Logitech MX1000/G7 in specs. The G9 outpaces it in almost every way (but it can only hold 3 profiles, instead of 5). Actually I'm incorrect on that - the Lachesis is actually also a laser mouse, and is a 4000DPI mouse. But again, it's housed in a more-or-less standard mouse frame, though it's actually one of the most uniquely-designed mice on the site.

But considering how inexpensive they are, I guess they're decent for gamers on a budget. Still, their mouse pads are snake oil.


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 21, 2008)

This is why I go with mouse reviews instead of just buying by brand.


----------



## Arachnotron (Sep 25, 2008)

I made the mistake of purchashing (well...actually my ex purchased it >.<), a Razer Lachesis mouse. I still haven't been able to use it to this day, because of the fact that I need an aluminum/glass mousepad to use it, and I don't have 20-40 to spend on something like that. So it just sits in a corner, looking expensive. Point was, Razer mice are USELESS without a glass/aluminum mousepad, I've tried it with standard ones. It just spazzes out and doesn't work at all. So I'm probably going to sell it on ebay.


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 7, 2008)

thats the reason i bought the destructor in the first place.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 8, 2008)

qpad ftw


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 8, 2008)

I just use my tablet. It came with a mouse.
Of course, it's also fun to use the pen while gaming.


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 10, 2008)

that has to be interesting who does it respond to gaming. i have thought about doing gaming with a tablet when i get one.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 10, 2008)

Eevee said:


> I don't even have a mousepad
> 
> my desk is also uphill both ways
> 
> damn whippersnappers and their ipods



*Stops making independent music in his mother's basement and turns off his iPod* Huh?


----------

